# Apache WinXP mit RP-114 macht Probleme!



## Gropin (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Seit 1.5 Jahren  habe ich das Problem, dass ich mein Apache + MySQL & PHP Server, windows XP basiert von aussen her nicht kontaktieren kann.  
Im Intranet funktioniert das perfekt: Via localhost, 127.0.0.1 oder 192.168.0.2. 

Das Problem liegt warsch. an meinem Netgear RP-114 Router. Auch wenn ich den Port 80 forwarde (auf 192.168.0.2), komme ich lediglich auf die Config-seite meines Routers. Ich kann also von aussen her meinen Router konfigurieren (ist aber das letzte, was ich will!) 

Was soll ich tun? Es ist schon richtig bsp. die IP 238.32.124.52 im IE einzugeben, um auf den Server zu gelangen, oder?

HELP       

Gruss

Julien


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ja, das ist richtig. Im Browser deiner Wahl musst du deine IP angeben. Such' mal in deinem Router-Config-Menü nach Port-Forwarding. Evtl. auch noch mal einen Blick in die Router-Doku werfen? Schon mal per Google gesucht? Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass schon häufiger Leute mit Netgear-Routern Probleme hatten. Ob Portforwarding jedoch funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich bisher noch nie ein Feedback der Leute gelesen habe.


----------



## Gropin (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi Arne,

Danke für deine Antwort!

 : Leider hat das nichts genutzt. Das steht nicht mehr als ich schon weiss. Gegoogelt habe ich auch schon. Ich habe hier meine Frage gestellt, weil das meine letzte Hoffnung ist  

Gruss

Julien


----------

